# Water Drops



## Inst!nct (Nov 4, 2009)

I still do not know how i feel about this picture, i think its cool but its missing some elements, just do not know what, and can not pin point it. Also keep in mind im not using a macro lens, but i do not know how that would change, insight?

Anyways im going to try this again saturday but how do you all feel about this and how i can improve?

Which lens should i have used? The wide angle or telephoto?

Exif is as so:

1/200
f/5.6
ISO 400
300 mm


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 4, 2009)

I feel the background Is too noisy. But the water droplet is great, also since your doing this at home sorta thing maybe you could use a light source? Like put up a lamp??

Just ideas


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 4, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> I feel the background Is too noisy. But the water droplet is great, also since your doing this at home sorta thing maybe you could use a light source? Like put up a lamp??
> 
> Just ideas



yea i did have a lamp to the right of it, but i didn't really see it helping , a new flash for me is coming in the mail soon so i'll be able to bounce it off of stuff, and the background is wood, i did a couple pictures with a black background but it was a whole lot worse, i might do black background with milk, i feel that will help, you think its possible to get a sharp picture with this setup? i's really frustrating the way its a tad unfocused


----------



## niforpix (Nov 4, 2009)

The main problem is that your water drop is actually not in focus. Once you get your new flash, you'll be able to freeze the movement and that will definately help.


----------



## brettmc (Nov 4, 2009)

I think you've got a really good start here.  Once you get the flash it will get even better, when I did my water drops I looked at an article in the strobist that helped out a lot.  Happy shooting, I agree with the above that the drop seems out of focus.  There's a very slight light trail on the drop but that would be solved once you get your flash.  BTW in reply to your comment on my thread about "copying my sig" lol don't worry about it, I didn't trademark the centering function, ha ha.  Happy shooting, again good shot can't wait to see them once you get your flash!


----------



## dak1b (Jan 23, 2010)

drop needs to b in focused for that clear water look.


----------

